# My transformation



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

A member asked for my pics so here we are... starting at 12 stone, going upwards....natty





































this years pics to be placed up in november to show a years difference


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

nice work is that natural and strickt diet and ex


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

natural, i trained 4 years previous and dabbled when i was 21 with a test 500/week cycle. I didnt take the full course and due to outside reasons i quit bodybuilding entirely, took up martial arts instead and that when i wittled down to 12 stone.

i got the bug again one day and muscle memory took hold.

still clean, training hard


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Not bad dude. Very menacing.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

great progress natty, what is the weight diff? I can see a little added bodyfat aswell but I agree that to put on serious size quickly it aint possible to avoid it, by no means taking anything away from you mate, good going, well done.

Keep it up!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Now thats a good base.

Keep doing what your doing mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Five-O said:


> great progress natty, what is the weight diff? I can see a little added bodyfat aswell but I agree that to put on serious size quickly it aint possible to avoid it, by no means taking anything away from you mate, good going, well done.
> 
> Keep it up!


first pic was 12 stone, second was around 14.5 stone, last one was just over 17 stone.

yeah i put on some bf% there in the bulk but it was the only way to go to let the muscle memory unleash IMO.

i cut down to 15 stone this summer and now bulking again, just hitting 16 stone at the mo.

cheers


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Now thats a good base.
> 
> Keep doing what your doing mate.


cheer mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Personally i think you looked better in the first pics you were a lot leaner and not a lot smaller either way looking good.


----------



## carl20 (Aug 24, 2007)

good progress mate

what is your height?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

5ft 9


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

alot of progress there mate, put on some good mass. keep at it


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats some good progress on your back


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers guys - working to reduce the gut as i put on a fair amount of bf% as you can see.

i'm aiming to compete in the light heavies for MMA so that means getting down to 93kg<...currently at 99.75kg


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Put on some mean mass there. Keep it up


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

17 stone at 5'9" !!!!! thats very heavy for that height.

Were you 17 stone on that last pic???


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, those are some big ass forearms you have there mate.......


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Jay Walker said:


> 17 stone at 5'9" !!!!! thats very heavy for that height.
> 
> Were you 17 stone on that last pic???


cheers, i have always found it easy to put on mass... sitting at 16 stone now as i'm training for MMA


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Man, those are some big ass forearms you have there mate.......


lol, cheers.... i dont wear straps and i'm fond of plate pinches/farmers walks


----------

